
Tech Isn’t Coming to Save Us - toufiqbarhamov
https://www.engadget.com/2018/12/28/we-all-lose-year-in-review/
======
Justsignedup
A well made argument.

Unfortunately I don't know anyone who would deny that a better public transit
will save insane amounts of time/money/emissions BUT:

Most of the US is built with cars in mind. Try to solve the public transit
problem in the mid-west, it is pointless. Worse is that the trolleys that
existing in new york were retired in favor of busses, which is also a problem.
AND in new york the cost of public transit is getting close to the cost of a
cab. Most people rather pay a tiny amount more for the speed and convenience.
(uber ride pass ends up costing marginally more than transit)

Major government money needs to be funneled to make transit functional. And if
it seems expensive, remember we're paying a "tech debt" of sorts.

